# Getting a new puppy tomorrow!!!!!



## Jay84 (May 6, 2011)

I am so excited! I have made the big step of getting a puppy. He is a beautiful 10 week old purebred Italian Greyhound. I have wanted one ever since i was a kid and my dog befriended one in the reserve out the back of my parents house. Their gracefulness, their calm nature, the elegance, sleekness, and of course their royal heritage hahahaha

Also, over the years i have done lots of reading about the breed. When considering getting a dog i narrowed it down to a few breeds - Chihuahua, french bulldog, dachsund, italian greyhound. The only two breeds that seem to be healthy and not suffer major health issues are the chihuahua and IG. 

I am collecting him tomorrow from the breeders house. Did i mention i was excited?

So here is a pic that the breeder took. I will be sure to take more once he is in his new home with his 2 daddies lol


----------



## Pinoy (May 6, 2011)

Gee, looking at the other dogs, looks like you definitely made the right choice lol.

I love grey hounds, such an underrated dog. 

Congrats


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 6, 2011)

hes so cute!! They arent the sam e as the greyhounds used for racing are they?


----------



## Jay84 (May 6, 2011)

This is an Italian Greyhound, they are classed as a toy breed, only weighing around 3 - 4 kg as adults. ALOT smaller than your standard greyhound.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 6, 2011)

oh how sweet. have you named him yet?


----------



## Jay84 (May 6, 2011)

Not the ones used for racing no, they are BIG dogs. These little guys are just miniatures of the larger standard greyhound.



newtolovingsnake said:


> oh how sweet. have you named him yet?


 
Still tossing up on names. 

We are thinking Dante. It is Italian lol. i think it sounds cute


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 6, 2011)

i love the name dante!!! i wanted to name my son that but hubby didnt like it and we had a girl! lols


----------



## Smithers (May 6, 2011)

Noice,..looks like a Caramel Jag...lol 

Friend of mine Just got a Whippet,....

View attachment 198832
View attachment 198833


----------



## kupper (May 6, 2011)

So won't be playing with rogue and moo then weighing only 3-5 kg?


----------



## Pinoy (May 6, 2011)

Dante sounds good  

Just make sure you get him a cute little jacket. 
They have barely any body fat and get real cold, real easy.


----------



## Jay84 (May 6, 2011)

kupper said:


> So won't be playing with rogue and moo then weighing only 3-5 kg?



Hahahah, Moo would bowl him over! Rogue is huge but gentle, she can play with him. I'll probably bring him over this weekend when i come and collect the rodent food etc. Your dogs have been vaccinated etc??



Pinoy said:


> Dante sounds good
> 
> Just make sure you get him a cute little jacket.
> They have barely any body fat and get real cold, real easy.



Thanks, and don't worry. Dante will be the most tastefully accessorised dog in town hahaha. Gonna get him a cute little collar and a cool wardrobe hahaha.


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (May 6, 2011)

OMG so freaking cute! I love the name Dante too, think you should stick with that!


----------



## nathancl (May 6, 2011)

Thanks said:


> OMG how exciting!!! we got a puppy the other day too!!! his name is Jack! lol this dog has so many clothes its not even funny! aaaw how much fun are puppies!!!


----------



## Jay84 (May 6, 2011)

Hahahahaha Nathan! i bet yours looks so camp!

What is it? a toy poodle? lol


----------



## kupper (May 6, 2011)

Knowing me jay ? What do you think the answer is to that question ?


----------



## Australis (May 6, 2011)

Nathan im disappointed. dog clothes, far out.


----------



## Jay84 (May 6, 2011)

Australis said:


> Nathan im disappointed. dog clothes, far out.


 
What else would you expect from Nathan?!?!?! I am surprised its not names PARIS !


----------



## FAY (May 6, 2011)

JAY!!! You narrowed it down to include a chihuahua???

OMG When I see you next I am going to slap you around the head LOL


----------



## Jay84 (May 6, 2011)

Hhahahahaha FAY!

I love Chihuahua's. My mum has one, we got her as a tiny little puppy when i was still living at home. She is the best little dog!


----------



## killimike (May 6, 2011)

FAY said:


> JAY!!! You narrowed it down to include a chihuahua???
> 
> OMG When I see you next I am going to slap you around the head LOL



Worse Fay, it was in the top two! 

That's a gorgeous little puppy, may he bring you many years of joy.


----------



## AshMan (May 6, 2011)

Lol, really cute puppy  i'd love a dog but im too allergic


----------



## Jay84 (May 6, 2011)

AshMan said:


> Lol, really cute puppy  i'd love a dog but im too allergic


 
These guys are really good for peolpe with allergies. They have such a short fine coat and don't shed much. Or poodles are good for allergies too!


----------



## eitak (May 6, 2011)

Oh how exciting for you, I got an english staffy pup a few months ago, she is the cutest thing ever . . .


----------



## AshMan (May 6, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> These guys are really good for peolpe with allergies. They have such a short fine coat and don't shed much. Or poodles are good for allergies too!



Yeah, but nothing works for me lol. My mates has a "hypo-allergenic" dog, im not sure which breed. But he suffers with allergies really badly yet this dog doesnt affect him at all, i went round his house and my allergies flared up within minutes


----------



## Jay84 (May 6, 2011)

Eitak, I love staffies! Gorgeous dogs. My parents have an Am staff x pitty. He is beautiful!

Asman, that would really suck being so allergic to dogs.


----------



## Red-Ink (May 6, 2011)

Nice dog Jay.. he has lovely blue eyes.


----------



## redlittlejim (May 6, 2011)

very nice


----------



## guzzo (May 6, 2011)

Thats great Jay,

Dogs are great,

I have spent many great nights sitting around my campfire drinking and smoking a cigar and talking to my dog....

Here is a tip that may help.

· When I get a puppy and after it settles in ( and needles up to date etc) , 
· I take it to a park, beach etc somewhere a bit quiet to start with.
· I get a light cord (for small dog) about 10 meters long with a clip on the end and attach it to the dog’s collar. 
· For the first 2 days I let it wander a bit and sniff things and drag the cord along until it does not worry about the cord and becomes used to it. (if your dog tries to do a runner it will be easy to apprehend it by grabbing the end of the cord)
· NB…Never make it an obvious or big deal about putting the cord on or taking it off and treat it with indifference and so will your dog.
· Now….when your puppy seems interested in something ie smelling some grass or looking at another dog etc call it once….clearly….like “fluffy…here”
· It is unlikely your dog will come straight away but if it does… heap the praise on.
· If it does not come straight away….swiftly pull your dog in to you….it may resist like a hooked fish but do not give in to it’s protests and continue until you get it to you. But then……heap the praise.
· Then walk off again and wait till it is distracted again and repeat the process remembering to make the pulling toward you swift and heap the praise when it gets to you.
· Often people call their dog and when it does not come they run it down and hit it or scream at it or punish it for not coming when called…..the dog only learns that after hearing its name the human chases it and attacks it…..why would it want to come?????.... In this case when the dog does not come it receives an unpleasant dragging right to you but when it gets to you it gets heaps of love and praise….they quickly realise that the best place to be when called is straight to you.
· Increase the distractions for your dog ie go to a busier place or do this around an area with a lot of food smells or any other distraction you can think of until it is reliably returning instantly on your command.
· As it gets better it will not require any pulling and after the slightest tug on its collar it will be back to you before you can pull in the rope. 
· When it gets to this stage you can reduce the cord to fishing line with a ribbon tied to the end so you can find it……….. as by now the slightest tug will get the same result of the cord if it does not come….then one day when it seems bullet proof you can just snip the line.
· Every so often you might want to give a refresher with the line if it gets a bit slack but I have found once taught like this they come when they are called for life.
· The reason I said earlier don’t make a big deal of putting the cord on or off is you don’t want the dog to wake up that it only needs to come when the cord is on…..this is also why I reduce the line to fishing line as the dog can not feel it is there and you still have some control before taking the final step and “cutting them free” so to speak. Also in the initial stages avoid using this command to come unless you have the cord attatched.

Honestly Jay the time training your dog to come when it is called (around any distraction) is one of the most important things you can teach it and well worth the effort.
*This is by no means the only way to do this but it has worked for me. *
I have experience training and working with guard dogs….. which as you can imagine….coming when called is important.
Italian greyhounds are lovely, gentle but sometimes timid little dogs so there is no need to use any real force ….just a steady consistent pull followed by heaps of praise to reinforce they are doing the right thing.
And my favourite rule with training dogs……*keep all emotion out of correction but include heaps of emotion in praise.*
Anyhow thought it might be something to consider….All the best with the new pup and be sure to post up more pics


----------



## AshMan (May 6, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> Asman, that would really suck being so allergic to dogs.



It really does


----------



## Jay84 (May 6, 2011)

Guzzo, that is really great advice! Thankyou. I am a little nervous about walking dogs off lead in any situation. Italian Greyhounds being sighthounds are known for their spontaneous flight! 

This advice though is great! I will certainly take it on board for those times when I do feel comfortable in taking it off leash (quiet secluded beach etc) where no roads or dangers are around.


----------



## nathancl (May 6, 2011)

hahaha Jay he is a toy poodle x king charles cav.....cavoodle lol and that wasnt my choice i wanted a chichi or a staffy but keith wouldnt let me hahahaha

he doesnt look camp! just handsome lol 

and Matt im in sydney now dogs need clothes!! its cold!


----------



## guzzo (May 6, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> Guzzo, that is really great advice! Thankyou. I am a little nervous about walking dogs off lead in any situation. Italian Greyhounds being sighthounds are known for their spontaneous flight!
> 
> This advice though is great! I will certainly take it on board for those times when I do feel comfortable in taking it off leash (quiet secluded beach etc) where no roads or dangers are around.




Glad to be of help....let me know how he goes....I am no dog traing supreme Guru but I do have a few tricks haha


----------



## Laghairt (May 6, 2011)

If you only do two things make sure you use a crate for toilet training and use markers for obedience. These two things will make the whole process much quicker and more successful.


----------



## Asharee133 (May 6, 2011)

i'm getting my pup soon  i'm scared. i've never had a puppy and i dont like getting woken up


----------



## Elapidae1 (May 6, 2011)

Bloody toy greyhound in a coat and cute collar thats ridiculous you should get a more manly dog like mine.


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 6, 2011)

That is so exciting, seems like yesterday I got my monster, he is such a big dog though he was probably bigger than yours will be full grown when I got him at 8 weeks old, now he's almost a year old he is huge but still, acts like a dopey puppy.


----------



## waruikazi (May 6, 2011)

That's awesome Jay puppies are the best thing! Expect lots of early morning wake ups and don't forget that routine is everything with puppies!


----------



## Asharee133 (May 6, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> That's awesome Jay puppies are the best thing! Expect lots of early morning wake ups and don't forget that routine is everything with puppies!


 oh god. this'll be fun then ._.


----------



## gregcranston (May 6, 2011)

Wow, congratulations Jay!!!! My wife absolutely loves Italian greyhounds, but we have shag-pile rug with a face (Shetland Sheepdog, Sheltie). Make sure you get your IG a nice doggie coat to keep it warm over winter.


----------



## Jk888 (May 6, 2011)

nice Jay ive got 2 myself i love em but damm there quick lol an for a small dog they can jump extreemly high


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (May 6, 2011)

So happy for you Jay, there is nothing like a Puppy around the house to keep you busy lol... very cute little pup congrats


----------



## K3nny (May 6, 2011)

steve1 said:


> Bloody toy greyhound in a coat and cute collar thats ridiculous you should get a more manly dog like mine.


 
is that a red panda? O_O




anyway gratz on the new addition!
love the eyes, very soulful


----------



## Asharee133 (May 6, 2011)

how do exactly toilet train a puppy lol


----------



## K3nny (May 6, 2011)

for one, don't give in to the cute puppy routine, example:

*puppy chases tail*
awww how cute

*puppy licks fingers*
awww how cute

*puppy craps on carpet*
awww how cute

based on (somewhat) true story


----------



## Asharee133 (May 6, 2011)

K3nny said:


> for one, don't give in to the cute puppy routine, example:
> 
> *puppy chases tail*
> awww how cute
> ...


 crap on carpent aint cute


----------



## K3nny (May 6, 2011)

yea, to normal people it ain't, but just wait till ya get the actual pup and it's cute puppy syndrome for the first few week


----------



## Elapidae1 (May 6, 2011)

K3nny said:


> is that a red panda? O_O
> 
> View attachment 198913
> 
> ...


----------



## Jay84 (May 6, 2011)

Tough love is needed for puppies, you need a stronger will than them and patience!

Luckily my entire house is tiled floors!

I just picked him up! I got him early instead of tomorrow...... he is beautiful!

I will be sure to take pics tomoro and post a new thread!


----------

